# How much is it per month to enjoy Sirius on the internet?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I can not seem to get any details about this on sirius.com? What I am interested in is listening to NFL Network and NFL games during the season on the internet.


----------



## Zieglermd (Mar 4, 2008)

As per the website, for non-subscribers it is $12.95 a month. They will not have the NFL network, they have Sirius NFL radio and they do not broadcast the games online, only on the radios.

Sirius Internet Radio

Here is the link for the internet radio.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you for the information. I am a current subscriber so it would be $3/mth. I actually meant Sirius NFL Radio so that is good news. I am bummed that I would not be able to listen to out of market games on-line though.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wipeout said:


> Thank you for the information. I am a current subscriber so it would be $3/mth. I actually meant Sirius NFL Radio so that is good news. I am bummed that I would not be able to listen to out of market games on-line though.


It might be cheaper.

They have two online offerings now. The "regular" with a low bandwidth (lower than before the merger) and a "premium" running at 64Kbits/sec.

Sports is just voice so there is probably no benefit in the premium service. Check out the price for the "regular" service!


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> It might be cheaper.
> 
> They have two online offerings now. The "regular" with a low bandwidth (lower than before the merger) and a "premium" running at 64Kbits/sec.
> 
> Sports is just voice so there is probably no benefit in the premium service. Check out the price for the "regular" service!


I didn't see a price for the regular only the premium.


----------

